# HOw Many Views Has Your Profile Had???



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

No! It's not a popularity contest!! it's meant merely to increase the number on *everyone's* profile!! 

No! no one is a charity case! it's meant merely to increase the number on *everyone's* profile!! 

Go for it!!!

(I expect my number of views to increase sharply. Please? C'mon. Please?)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jeez. where are you guys? It's been 3 minutes already.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I need visible people! Honestly, must I spell *everything* out?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow. frickin increase of 3. thanks a lot!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

I have 325


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Right now, 619.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that's great, really great. Wonderful. I've had 219. Fan-bloody-tastic.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Ha, I've had 237. Big hoop ha. Now I have something else to be anxious about. I'll be right over.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

everyone that's visited my page has got one from me. you know who you are, but don't want to admit it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

All reeet! up to 224. Now we're talkin.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I bet you're no. 224

visited you too.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

more please. and thank you. 

what if i said I was a blonde cheerleader? Not that I'm into stereotypes or anything.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

leonardess, I visited  Why don't you upload a slightly sexual-looking picture for your avatar? That's guaranteed to get you more profile visits :lol


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

leonardess said:


> more please. and thank you.
> 
> what if i said I was a blonde cheerleader? Not that I'm into stereotypes or anything.


I was just going to say put a picture of a hot girl on your profile and watch your visit count go into the thousands.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ well I don't want to break the counter do I? lawl! And you got another visit!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> I was just going to say put a picture of a hot girl on your profile and watch your visit count go into the thousands.


an I don't see you on there, cold! c'mon, play!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

leonardess said:


> an I don't see you on there, cold! c'mon, play!


I visited your profile like 5 times... but I'm invisible.

Sorry! :fall


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> I visited your profile like 5 times... but I'm invisible.
> 
> Sorry! :fall


Be daring, be different, be more you - be visible.


----------



## joejoe (May 16, 2009)

I'll just replace my avatar and profile pics with some random myspace internet babe, post in the "post your pic right now" thread, and I'll hit a thousand by tomorrow.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

joejoe said:


> I'll just replace my avatar and profile pics with some random myspace internet babe, post in the "post your pic right now" thread, and I'll hit a thousand by tomorrow.


only a thousand? try a couple thou. better yet, post that you're DD.

will that get me another infraction?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

tutliputli said:


> leonardess, I visited  Why don't you upload a slightly sexual-looking picture for your avatar? That's guaranteed to get you more profile visits :lol


boy that i read that wrong. i thought it said why dont you update that slighty sexual looking picture on your profile so i looked and there was no slightly sexual looking picture


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

774


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

lol, what has gotten into you leonardess? i saw the picture that you posted a while back and you're very pretty. i'm sure your visitor count would go up if you made that your avatar. 

whoa, your scheme is working - you're up to 690 visits already, even without an avatar! mine's at 549.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

1001

It slowed down dramatically when I took down the picture of myself as my avatar.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey I have 509 visits to my profile page! Yay I'm so popular! :roll


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

128. Let's see if reverse psychology actually works.

Nobody should visit my profile page. I mean there's nothing there at all. It's boring and none of the entries are filled out. No blog, no photo album, NOTHING. It's so barren you could cry. And no, there's no easter egg hidden on my page or secret files... at all. Really, you'll wish you had never clicked on it if you do.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

1,761

I try to post a lot, plus I talk to as many people as I can on here.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> 128. Let's see if reverse psychology actually works.
> 
> Nobody should visit my profile page. I mean there's nothing there at all. It's boring and none of the entries are filled out. No blog, no photo album, NOTHING. It's so barren you could cry. And no, there's no easter egg hidden on my page or secret files... at all. Really, you'll wish you had never clicked on it if you do.


I checked it out, and you're right. It was still worth the visit, though :b

My page is really interesting, actually. A shame few people visit it.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Auron said:


> 813. I started posting again about 3 months ago, and i had around 500 views. The more i started to post, the more views i got!


imagine that!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

joejoe said:


> I'll just replace my avatar and profile pics with some random myspace internet babe, post in the "post your pic right now" thread, and I'll hit a thousand by tomorrow.


Hahah lol!


----------



## sublimit (Aug 16, 2009)

109. NOBODY LIEKS ME ZOMGGGG!!!!111!1 

Joking, obviously. 

Maybe I'll try changing my avatar to a pic of myself, just as an experiment. Too bad I'm too self-conscious, waaaaah.

I'm visiting all your profiles btw. PROFILE STALKING YEW!1!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

861 

I don't chat with a lot of people on my profile but I do greet all the new members so I'm sure a lot of them want to know who the guy with the weird username and big blue hippie M&M avatar is.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> 861
> 
> I don't chat with a lot of people on my profile but I do greet all the new members so I'm sure a lot of them want to know who the guy with the weird username and big blue hippie M&M avatar is.


Hey Dean you were the first person on this site ever to greet me! Your so hilarious! :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

sublimit said:


> 109. NOBODY LIEKS ME ZOMGGGG!!!!111!1
> 
> Joking, obviously.
> 
> ...


Are you really a gypsy? That's awesome.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2,057 :hide


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

This page has had 832 visits.

Not sure why so many, actually. Must have been a lot of people accidentally clicking my name or avatar when trying to get someone else.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Yoww! ffrom 219 to 707 overnight! My life is complete! 

I'm touched, all of you, deeply touched. many thanks. many thanks. I'll see what I can do about posting my busty avatar pic. I'll see if i can borrow Atticus's fishnet stockings and platform heels (joke! it's a joke. seriously.)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

okay now, who's doing this? Really? the number just shot up to 1,000. What the hell? who is this evil genius?


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Muhahahahaha! :b


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

280.

I'm gonna change my avatar to my abs and see if that changes anything! jk


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

2,448


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

This page has had *1,837 *visits.

does it count when i view it myself? cause i admit i visit mine a lot. not to increase my views, just kind of a weird habit of mine


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

^ It doesn't count when you look at your own. I have the same habit.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

o my god.5,000 visits.

I'mso drunk, and whoever all of youdid that, I want to thank you, from the very bottom of my poor broken heart. 

I'm....in tears.

despite everything, I believe in what Anne Frank said. I believe that there is good in people. I may be crying, but I know that tomorrow really is a better day. 


God bless you all (even though I don't believe in him, of course. I'm far too 21st century cynical for that. I'm sure you are too.)

I love my pa, and I love my ma.

oh, and one more thing. I'm robust.


----------



## Hamster (Sep 3, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> 128. Let's see if reverse psychology actually works.
> 
> Nobody should visit my profile page. I mean there's nothing there at all. It's boring and none of the entries are filled out. No blog, no photo album, NOTHING. It's so barren you could cry. And no, there's no easter egg hidden on my page or secret files... at all. Really, you'll wish you had never clicked on it if you do.


clicked it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markx said:


> Muhahahahaha! :b


ah thepatented laugh of the evil genius!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> This page has had *1,837 *visits.
> 
> does it count when i view it myself? cause i admit i visit mine a lot. not to increase my views, just kind of a weird habit of mine


well girl, i do that just to up my profile views. Hopefully.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

i'm not a girl, so not that much, lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hamster said:


> clicked it


that is the CUTEST avatar pic bar none.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rdrr said:


> i'm not a girl, so not that much, lol.


doesn't matter. borrow a pic from anywhere that is of a girl, preferably 16, and watch your count rise like crazy. Not that I'm cynical or anything. nlot at all..


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> 996. :blank lol


yeah? eat my 5,000 dust, Angel!

only joking. Everyone who visited my page got another 10 views from me. Is there an easier way to do this? I mean, I am literally clicking on everyone's page. this is seriously cutting into my drinking time - my nap time. Nap time.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

nothing to fear said:


> This page has had *1,837 *visits.
> 
> does it count when i view it myself? cause i admit i visit mine a lot. not to increase my views, just kind of a weird habit of mine


Wow, you have a lot of stalkers/friends


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

299


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Logan X said:


> 299


No, 300


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Mine is 840, up from 832. Yay! :b


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

I have 14 views.
Stop! Not all at once people....
I guess I'm guilty of not looking at anyone else's profiles either.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

122


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, mine's up to 830 now. Cool 

I have a habit of looking at people's profiles. So if you see your page count rising for no reason, it's probably me just being curious.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

1,616! You love me! You really love me!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

441


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

190 up to now ... i'm unpopular and i'm not a girl :roll


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

999


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

571, but only because when I first joined up I went crazy like a kid in a candy store and posted left right and center hehe.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

336


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Doesn't this kind of profile view trading just create a false sense of popularity?

I'm more of a fan of stirring up controversy to get attention.

Ok, that should get me plenty of views. hehe.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

AudreyHepburn said:


> 1,616! You love me! You really love me!


stop crying Sally, and get off the stage already.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> 190 up to now ... i'm unpopular and i'm not a girl :roll


sorry for the NHL sucks remark.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

woops. I believe I have another infraction coming my way.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Doesn't this kind of profile view trading just create a false sense of popularity?
> 
> I'm more of a fan of stirring up controversy to get attention.
> 
> Ok, that should get me plenty of views. hehe.


I'll try again.

You just have to stir the.....stinkpot. How's that? Can I say that? Is that allowed?

you just have to stir the number two, don't you, Sir Paine?


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Iced Soul said:


> Mine is 840, up from 832. Yay! :b


1,028, now.
Wow. :teeth


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

497 now... I seem to be moving backwards :|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Only 750, this is BLASPHEMY!!!

Hell, this might even be SPARTA!!!!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> I'll try again.
> 
> You just have to stir the.....stinkpot. How's that? Can I say that? Is that allowed?
> 
> you just have to stir the number two, don't you, Sir Paine?


I have to live up to my name!


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

lol, i just understand that you can boost someone's profile view by spamming refresh button when you're looking at their profiles :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/millenniumman75-3308/
2,078! :lol


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

7 so far

edit: make that 57 lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

826 apparently.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

11, 067. I have no idea how it got that high. =[


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

600 ****in legend btw


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

I only have 76.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

JFmtl said:


> lol, i just understand that you can boost someone's profile view by spamming refresh button when you're looking at their profiles :b


ah ha! so that's how it's done!!!

mwahahahaha let the games begin!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

max4225 said:


> mine's still at 21.. I wonder if it's broken? :blank


you ain't got no viewy county thingie on there. I viewed though.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wowwee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

over 6,000 now! oooh hoo hoo hoo!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Lol, do you have a target figure? Maybe we should have a Blue Peter-style totaliser.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ well I am not sure what that is, but it better be big, cuz I'm about to break the 7,000 mark!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Ah, you were probably one of the cool kids who watched Magpie.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markx said:


> Ah, you were probably one of the cool kids who watched Magpie.


Yes! I mean, yes, of course - i was one of the cool kids.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I knew it! :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well that makes.....one person!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Yah!! Over 8,000??????

oh now please. This is getting embarrassing now. I mean really.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

now stop. I'm blushing.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ your count is 16,166 last I checked. 

I'd love to get over 9,000 just for the lols. "It's over 9,000!" bwahaha, anyone know what I'm taking about? XD


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Judi said:


> ^ your count is 16,166 last I checked.
> 
> I'd love to get over 9,000 just for the lols. "It's over 9,000!" bwahaha, anyone know what I'm taking about? XD


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow, this thread really took off since I last posted in it.

Up to 361 now.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Judi said:


> ^ your count is 16,166 last I checked.
> 
> I'd love to get over 9,000 just for the lols. "It's over 9,000!" bwahaha, anyone know what I'm taking about? XD


That made me crack up.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2,218 - somebody is stalking me :lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Holy smokes.

1002. 

This thread a ca-razy.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

only 167 =[ but it's ok =]


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Witan said:


> Wow, this thread really took off since I last posted in it.
> 
> Up to 361 now.


you're now over 400


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Gawp!! 16,176!

Now I'm just scared.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Annie K said:


> I only have 76.


Wow!! I have 1,130 now, lol. I want to thank whoever did that. :lol


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

zomg, my view count just jumped by over 1000 O_O;


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

46 :cig


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

ROFL at people boosting each others page views. We're all gonna have 10,000 + by the time it's over.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

There's porn on my profile.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> There's porn on my profile.


OK, well that didn't work very well. Only got me a few views.

So, now I switched it to the really, really, kinky porn. Better hurry before the mods steal it all for their private collection.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> now I switched it to the really, really, kinky porn.


Wow lol, that worked. around 300 views in 10 minutes.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

*424*


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Don't even want to check, I used to have the counter hidden & so it didn't count views. leonardess I just gave you around 30, I'll have a peanut butter cookie thanks


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sloppy Joe said:


> Don't even want to check, I used to have the counter hidden & so it didn't count views. leonardess I just gave you around 30, I'll have a peanut butter cookie thanks


There are peanut butter cookies being handed out for this? OK leonardess, here comes another one.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

wow i've gotten a lot of views in one day!! that's craziiee!! =)


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Thomas Paine said:


> OK, well that didn't work very well. Only got me a few views.
> 
> So, now I switched it to the really, really, kinky porn. Better hurry before the mods steal it all for their private collection.


LMAO, I think I managed to get a moderator view from this comment.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I have had eighty views - seventy-nine of which were me checking to see if I had anybody view my profile.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Someone is messing with my mind. My 'snooper' count has gone up ten-fold. Unless of course I misread it the first time.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

73


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Around 700..hope I reach 1000


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

1,007
w00t!


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> 1,007
> w00t!


Show off LOL jk


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Show off LOL jk


Check yours again.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Thomas Paine said:


> Check yours again.


OH MY GOD...I JUST checked it a minute ago..and it was 732..now its 1020..LMAO!!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Posting in this thread is like an automatic page count increaser.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Holy mackerel! My count is up to 993!!! What did you guys do????


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

1,000 yay!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2,239


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Holy mackerel! My count is up to 993!!! What did you guys do????


you're now bumped up over 1000


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

250. poor poor poor me.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

batman can said:


> 250. poor poor poor me.


Nevermind 783. Poor poor poor me, only less so.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> 2,239


Geez.....2245

BatmanCan....you got bumped up a few more....785+ now .


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

yayayayyayayayayaya. well on my way to 13 trillion


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Mere 48. I feel interesting, haha.:b


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

98.. still dont know anybody very well here


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm afraid to look because it may be zero. I guess it's a good thing I don't even know how to check anyway.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

wait, i just had 98 a few minutes ago, now its 525?!

what?? lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

finster said:


> I'm afraid to look because it may be zero. I guess it's a good thing I don't even know how to check anyway.


hee hee! you should check now....


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

brokensaint said:


> Mere 48. I feel interesting, haha.:b


wow your at 770 now


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

leonardess said:


> hee hee! you should check now....


Holy Toledo Leonardess! How'd you do that? Over a thousand?

BTW, it took me ten minutes to figure out how to check my profile views, but now I know. Thanks!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hoo! now over 1,050...


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

leonardess said:


> hoo! now over 1,050...


You better knock that off or people might actually begin to think I'm popular around here, lol.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

er, 700?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

finster said:


> You better knock that off or people might actually begin to think I'm popular around here, lol.


NEVER tell me not to do something.....


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

leonardess said:


> NEVER tell me not to do something.....


O.K. I won't.

And BTW, just to return the favor I visited your profile page and {{{You've had over 16,000 visitors!!!???}}}. Now THAT is what I call popular!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

finster said:


> O.K. I won't.
> 
> And BTW, just to return the favor I visited your profile page and {{{You've had over 16,000 visitors!!!???}}}. Now THAT is what I call popular!


oh, yes - I didn't start this thread with the idea that I wanted to feel popular, not at all.....

and thanks again, whoever did that....


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

leonardess said:


> NEVER tell me not to do something.....


Don't EVER turn up on my doorstep dressed as a French maid, OK?! :sus


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*searches for fishnet stockings and frilly cap*

Taxi!!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

:lol


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

leonardess said:


> *searches for fishnet stockings and frilly cap*
> 
> Taxi!!


If he doesn't answer the door for some reason, feel free to come over to my place.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

um, er - boat!


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> um, er - boat!


You better not stop by my house if you do that! You might get a punishment.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> ROFL at people boosting each others page views. We're all gonna have 10,000 + by the time it's over.


get off the floor. you are looking silly.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A false sense of popularity is better than none! Thanks!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

1663!

xD

Eat my dust.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Seriously, WHAT'S GOING ON?! How are you doing that, leonardess!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^Some genius keeps hitting the refresh button on their browser whilst looking at your profile. I know this because I just did it myself (as an experiment you understand).

My own 'snoop' count went sky high. I knew it was too good to be true. For a while, I thought I'd become more popular than Susan Boyle. But it turns out I have marginally less appeal than a boil on the arse.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

1728


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> ^^Some genius keeps hitting the refresh button on their browser whilst looking at your profile. I know this because I just did it myself (as an experiment you understand).
> 
> My own 'snoop' count went sky high. I knew it was too good to be true. For a while, I thought I'd become more popular than Susan Boyle. But it turns out I have marginally less appeal than a boil on the arse.


But that means they must've pressed the refresh button about 250 times in the space of a few seconds, because my profile views increased by 1,000 in a matter of minutes!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> But it turns out I have marginally less appeal than a boil on the arse.


:lol


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

illusionofhappiness said:


> 1663!
> 
> xd
> 
> eat my dust.


321

ok.
2 more and it will be a palindrome


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Whoever kept refreshing the page on my profile... now my views is 1,000. I am actually not happy about it because I'd like to think someone visited my profile because they 'wanted' to see my profile. I could care less about the number.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

0...jk lol..It has around 1000


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Freakin' insane!:blank


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Whoever kept refreshing the page on my profile... now my views is 1,000. I am actually not happy about it because I'd like to think someone visited my profile because they 'wanted' to see my profile. I could care less about the number.


I'm curious about everyone, really. If I didn't think I'd get a reputation as some sort of weirdo (assuming that I haven't already), I'd happily spend time looking at everyone's profile page, finding out everything I could.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Freakin' insane!:blank


hha! no joke


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

rdrr said:


> Whoever kept refreshing the page on my profile... now my views is 1,000. I am actually not happy about it because I'd like to think someone visited my profile because they 'wanted' to see my profile. I could care less about the number.


I agree. My 'snoop' counter was stuck on double figures for ages, but at least it was a genuine measure of how many people thought I was at least interesting enough to merit a closer look. Of course they realised their mistake quickly enough!


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm up to 32.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

397


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

569...no pic lol.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

all right, whoever you are - stop it! just stop it right now!! (not really)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> all right, whoever you are - stop it! just stop it right now!! (not really)


huh? I'm confused. As usual.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> huh? I'm confused. As usual.


simply turn left at the laughing moose, follow that through road until you get to the dead end, make a left at the two way intersection. simple.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ok, that's....that's enough.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

hee hee hee maybe no one will notice me sitting here:afr


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

This page has had *2,040* visits


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

nightrain said:


>


 I always wondered what the metric units used were for this measurement of energy. Is it kilojoules, megawatts? Apparently scouters became irrelevant in the Frieza saga.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

1,377


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

*167 *
Female profiles always get more visits than male, I think it is a statistical fact.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Around 9,000


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> Around 9,000


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Only 772, time to start posting naked pictures........ rofl my views would go down if that happened


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

966 :b


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

9. Lol :clap.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

2,365

But i think they only clicked on to get the free milky-bars


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

2942

but at least a thousand of those were created from this thread via the refresh method.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

70


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

around 3,487 views


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This page has had *6,632* visits


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

46, I think the number will go up once I post a picture of my genitals.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Just passed 3,333 a while ago.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

605

and why did leonardess request a ban? >=(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

6,274 :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2,193 time to close my profile to all including mods, make that especially mods! :bat


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

635


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

738


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

1,357. I think way back when some people in this thread helped me out by repeatedly refreshing my profile to boost my lowly numbers. Thanks guys!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:lol I like how this thread got started!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

5,867 and it could be more if you'd just look.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

101


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think I have the least number of views in this post so far.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

gg87 said:


> I think I have the least number of views in this post so far.


Well I just clicked to see how many views you had, but you must have it hidden


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

561 views, with 6000k post...call me Mr Popular. Must be my awesome personality.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Logan X said:


> 561 views, with 6000k post...call me Mr Popular. Must be my awesome personality.


That's it, I'm getting you to 1000 right now!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

MindOverMood said:


> That's it, I'm getting you to 1000 right now!!!


thank you :b
1004 view now.

I feel like registering a new membership here and use a bot to make it refresh my profile non-stop while i afk :lol


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

*1,146*


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

153. 
I need to post a profile pic but all my photos are too big, which mean scan and resize, just too lazy to do it. In other words, profile has no pic, which would make it more interesting.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

gg87 said:


> I think I have the least number of views in this post so far.


I've taken a peek!


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

squibble said:


> Oh, um... zero?! I feel so neglected.


I helped you out a bit :blank

152 for me


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I only have 109. But that's ok. ^_^


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

585, pretty respectable amount i think


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Awww thanks to whoever bumped up my number. So sweet :kiss And you thought I wouldn't notice...


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok who's doing that?! Come out of hiding please?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

v3ery little


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't like to brag, but I have over 9000!!!!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

233


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Say, what's the price on that television set again Vegeta?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not many, might help if I put pics of naked ladies up. Thus increasing my profile views.:b


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I've only had 79 visits. I'm as unpopular on the internet as I am in real life.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

16xx or so


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

flyinginside said:


> I've only had 79 visits. I'm as unpopular on the internet as I am in real life.


Theory #1: avatarless people get less profile views.

Theory #2: people with a very low profile views count are uncontroversial, they haven't offended anyone into taking notice.

(As for me, 1921. Guess I'm either popular or get on people's nerves a lot.)


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

52. Gosh, I guess I'm so popular that people are too intimidated to even visit my profile! Don't be afraid... You are worthy... :b


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

This page has had 11,533 visits

WTF lol. I don't get it. It kinda creeps me out to be honest. It's probably a glitch though.


----------



## shylife (May 25, 2010)

aw! 0.. I'm very new though.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

shylife said:


> aw! 0.. I'm very new though.


Yer up and runnin now mate, the first of millions no doubt!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

493


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a massive...........94 :boogie:sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mine is at 712, but I think it's because of my avatar:teeth It says what gender I am right below the avatar anyways so people don't get confused.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ i'd still hit it 

It's not gay as long as you don't touch drumsticks right?


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

76


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> ^ i'd still hit it
> 
> It's not gay as long as you don't touch drumsticks right?


It's only gay if you look em in the eyes:teeth

Kinda stole it from this


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hoth said:


> Theory #1: avatarless people get less profile views.
> 
> Theory #2: people with a very low profile views count are uncontroversial, they haven't offended anyone into taking notice.


I agree with both. If you have a hot chick in your avatar and you have really offensive, obnoxious, or ridiculours posts, you've hit the goldmine.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

7,010 now :eek I think it's my drunken ramblings on chat/tinychat. :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

950 now, once I hit 1000 I'll feel like a somebody, keep them coming stalkers


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> lol mine is getting close to 3000 and i don't even post pics or do tiny chat!
> and I have only been a member since December
> and I don't find myself controversial/I avoid the political/social issue threads...
> I don't get it, but I am cool with it


You can thank me for about 2000 of those.... jk


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

499


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

6,241, it's gained over 3,000 views in less than 2 weeks someone has been busy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

over 10,000


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

flyinginside said:


> I've only had 79 visits. I'm as unpopular on the internet as I am in real life.


LOL, wow. My profile views have increased by about 9000% since I posted this.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Over 9000!

(1)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

6,465 when I just checked a moment ago. The rest of you should get over to it and bring that number up. Yes, that's an order and you don't want to make me mad!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

3


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

75


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

12!


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

big fat 0, but thats because I joined yesterday so im not crying about it....yet


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

601


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

41


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

332


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

918


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

94 billion

jk

just 94


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

in less than a month now.......24


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

940


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

258


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

368.

Wow. I didn't expect that. Why would anyone give a *blank* about me? I'm boring as hell. :b


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

??? my counter changed from 24 to 48 in just a few minutes. Either im getting popular quickly or some incident caused someone to click on my profile an additional 24 times.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

??? My counter just increased to 70 in 15 min. I dont know what's going on.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Click on my profile to find out


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Click on my profile to find out


clever


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1,647


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1,649. Lol!


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

2,029


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

2,177? I guess people like to put a face next to my name on their hate list


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Just a mere 15.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

1925, when I hit 2000 we'll all go out to celebrate


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Why does anyone care? Kind of silly to have a thread that creates a popularaity contest on a social anxiety site isnt it?  Of course the fact that I have no views and have no status on this site probably has affected my judgement. ;b


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

237. change your life today.


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

I have 444


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

680


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

1313. I'm interesting? or just been here too long?


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

30. I was expecting a negative number :cup


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ yes they are. Mine jumped to 50,000 in a matter of hours, so someone had a good joke, and it made me laugh. It was fun. the point is, to make light of the whole thing.

I put this here because that is one thing I need to learn how to do, have fun.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

432. unimpressive and mediocre like my life. lol, jk. not that much of a pessimist


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

A massive 119.. Oh yeah.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Its a secret.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

3,199. I have no idea why it's that high, I hardly talk to anyone on here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My alter keeps refreshing my page, id making my ego rise sky high #s wise.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1097....wow people must be board


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

3,797!!! :yay


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

six!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my god i am so hungry


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

874


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1025


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

875


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1,847. :banana


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Approaching the 1,000,000 mark. If you don't believe me...take a look!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

994. C'mon, folks, get me to 1,000!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

refined_rascal said:


> Approaching the 1,000,000 mark. If you don't believe me...take a look!


Nice trick. I fell for it.:boogie

757


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

340


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

None. I feel unloved. First one to view it gets a free midnight trip roond Dooblin on a horse-drawn carriage.

(it can get a bit rowdy at night though, so someone might nick the wheels, and the horse)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

As of today, thirteen!


----------



## cwpc (Oct 18, 2008)

8 !!!!!


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

619


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

74


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

more than 20,000. :duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1,850.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> more than 20,000. :duck


Well, I just added another one, cuz I fell for that hook, line and sinker!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

32. 

Now, that's a lousy number. Guess I can continue being invisible here too.
:hide


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

*3,274

not sure why I have so many views >.>
*


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

32!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

1,001


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

35.
That's 3 more than yesterday. Posting here prompts people to check you out it seems.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Slim Shady said:


> 35.
> That's 3 more than yesterday. Posting here prompts people to check you out it seems.


Yeah it seems that way!

1,004


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

894


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

114


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7,100+


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

903


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

41 

(+6 since yesterday :boogie)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

3,235 now.

Some people must be awful bored! Either that or its just the free milky-bars that keeps bringin 'em back like


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

can you believe I only have 71 . Been here for 10 months and thats it


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ I ain't fallin' for that!!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh, I needed to cry. would that help.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm stuck at 99,999 because there isn't enough room for 6 digits it seems.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

89


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1,098


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

matty said:


> can you believe I only have 71 . Been here for 10 months and thats it


That's not too bad considering I've been here more than two years and I just got 77!!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,174


----------



## Superwoman (Aug 17, 2010)

26 only been on here a couple days


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,175


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,179


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

18


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

1,529


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Stilla said:


> 0


1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

-.05246


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,181


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

55


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

129oke 
But I think its just my avatar bringing people in


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,332


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1,354


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,372


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

253


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

7,858


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know, why don't you stop by to check it out!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't know, why don't you stop by to check it out!


Ok man, just checked it out for you. 4452  oh, that was a trick. I always fall for that.

I have 8958. Who wants to get it over 9000 for me. Your assistance will be rewarded with gummy bears


----------



## anon123 (Aug 24, 2010)

matty said:


> Ok man, just checked it out for you. 4452  oh, that was a trick. I always fall for that.
> 
> I have 8958. Who wants to get it over 9000 for me. Your assistance will be rewarded with gummy bears


not many


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

anon123 said:


> not many


So you want more gummy bears?


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

That kind of information scares me.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,383


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

1,337 hehehe


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

around 11,000


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

178 since I joined 4 days ago.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

65.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

85, and I've been here almost a year now, guess I don't post enough to attract much interest lol


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

Just one.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

wow, my views suddenly jumped to 1004, thanks to who ever did that, I feel so much cooler now lol


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

229, and it has stayed that way for days i think :lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,456


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

4998. Who will be the lucky 5000th viewer!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ awww, I was 5001


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not enough!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

-.25158


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

12


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Emptyheart said:


> around 11,000


Haha that's ridiculous!

I'm just under 2000, around two for each post meh!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

1,461


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

exactly 1000 as of now!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> around 11,000


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Click on it to find out.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

1,677


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

2


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

See for yourself:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/slim-shady-16983/


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

169.
Free cookies to whoever visits and leaves a comment!


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

"This page has had *3,523* visits" I don't know why i have soooo many page views. Wish I can get that on youtube lol. But seriously, it does creep me out a bit, so many people visiting my page like they're stalking me... :|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1,279


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Shooterrr said:


> 169.
> Free cookies to whoever visits and leaves a comment!


make them chocolate chip and that's almost as good as saying ya got nudies on there.

add: your username makes me want to call you Shootah McGavin. I don't know why.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8,356


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Whoaaa. Yesterday I had 169 and now I have 1,755. HOW DID DAT HAPPEN? :O


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

leonardess said:


> make them chocolate chip and that's almost as good as saying ya got nudies on there.


what NUDIES! WHERE?? :um :um :mum


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

420 8)


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ummm..Where does it tell you how many people visited? :mum


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

11!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wjc75225 said:


> Ummm..Where does it tell you how many people visited? :mum


the bottom right hand corner of my profile. you can click on there and look.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> 11!


damn! why do I keep falling for this??


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

leonardess said:


> the bottom right hand corner of my profile. you can click on there and look.


Yeah, sorry for visiting your profile 52,935 of those times! Wait, not sorry!

52,936!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Just 10? How did that happen?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

1090


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

123

nice number haha


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Mini milestone. 10,000 +


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

None. I am close to tears.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Click on my name to find out.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

0


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

none


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ in that costume? get outta here


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

7 more since yesterday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

close to 8,100


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1,666 :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8,796!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

This page has had *3,981* visits


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> 8,796!


Almost


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Nobody ever check my page again. I'm at 5150! \m/
(might have to be a bit of a guitar nut to get that...)


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Recently reached 10,000. Yay?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

10


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

i think it's something like 111... a nice number i'd say


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

the time of this post I'm at 42. Which of course the answer the ultimate question, what is the meaning of life. I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

8,800


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

3,500 on the dot.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

11,743. 
Kinda weird cause it has only gone up 1,500 in the last 6 months. Just shows how little I am here now.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

only 40:cry


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't want to brag but... it's a whopping 624.


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

2,315. I feel special.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow 396 in one go? :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Now I feel bad. I get one upped in the very next post and the new guy already has more than half as many profiles views as I do.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I have 2,033.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

28


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

A whopping *three oh six*.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

none :rain


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

500


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

1,044


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Hush !


needy sshh!! :b


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> leonardess, I visited  Why don't you upload a slightly sexual-looking picture for your avatar? That's guaranteed to get you more profile visits :lol


Turns out she was right.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> none :rain


Wow your profile views just went up quite a bit. I wonder how that happened :stu


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

1,844 :clap


----------



## aussiegal (Mar 18, 2011)

60


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

5. Because I'm awesome like that. 

Do I hold the record for having the least amount of profile page views?


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

yep said:


> 5. Because I'm awesome like that.
> 
> Do I hold the record for having the least amount of profile page views?


Yes.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

None  






just kidding


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

About 2000?? I thought I had alot till I saw Needys :fall :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

13,067 for me :stu


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

hmmm I don't remember. Looks like y'all are just gonna have to click on my profile to see for yourselves. 

ohohoho I am so sneaky and clever.

actually I'm not clever at all I really can't remember


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm almost at 3000. :clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

4,645


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Click on my avatar to find out


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

4,139

But I don't know if all those are legit, it just seemed to jump up by a couple of hundred the other day:stu


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

666 :evil


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

eleventyfour. :blank


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

yep said:


> 5. Because I'm awesome like that.
> 
> Do I hold the record for having the least amount of profile page views?


Nope sorry! I'm at 4 :b


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

36 in my 24 hours of posting history. I must have a stalker!

Or the mods are into overdrive already.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

like, 737.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

645 views to 777 posts. I'm surprised its even that much : /


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Too many to count.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Smorty-dink. It's a new number.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

75


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

either my views took a sudden jump or I misread the number. its 7520 views!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

115


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

627


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm one of the most popular guys on here now. Profile views don't lie.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

48


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

My profile has had 427 views...


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

747


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

130


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

181 wowzers:um


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Who cares! This isnt a popularity contest or a measure of self-worth and nothing to be proud of. Its just a profile view number.


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

Very low on those.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Who knows how to make that invisible?


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

^ not caring about it, bro ... :yes


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

783....wow way more than I thought....I was expecting like 30


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cheers need2Bnormal!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

4, probably just my mom trying to make me feel better.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

2,522


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ha ha i win


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

32x thanks:b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't like this game.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

need2bnormal said:


> 70,270 visits :b ? ... Anyone can beat that ?


I can beat it.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

1,199 views... what?!! why?! did i say something controversial?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

2,101


----------



## Whatevs (Jan 30, 2011)

355 for some reason.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

122


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

1,870, let's double that number


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

This page has had 13,856 visits


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

5,340


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

m leading with 3598..yeiiii


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> m leading with 3598..yeiiii


Aye I have 10,000 more then you


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

32 :|


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

*1,499* visits


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Aye I have 10,000 more then you


 oooo la la:afr


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

1,054


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

give meh ya powers!1!!!!!1


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I have only 354


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anx1ety said:


> 32 :|


not anymore!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, some people who've only been here a couple of months have more views than i do :stu :/

Anyway, 296


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Mine is at 1,423.
My privacy settings are set on friends only, so there's nothing anyone else can see anymore. :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19,025


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

22,889


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

1,098.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Like 100 haha


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

leonardess said:


> not anymore!


:boogie


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

491


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Only 32.... dang


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

This thread is lame.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
crsohr+ Durzo+ jim_morrison+ leonardess+ LynnNBoys+ Mercurochrome+ millenniumman75+ ShyGuy86+ UltraShy+ WintersTale+
This page has had 14,213 visits


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Profile views: 6,502
Last 10 people to visit are


bluesclues
breakskid
brokenandlonely+
Gerbil
ilikekittens
itisgoingtobefine+
jhanniffy
Nesa
ShyGuy86
Ventura+


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

181


----------



## rkrocks123 (Nov 7, 2011)

4. I win.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hazahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! SAazzzAMMMMm a MAGICIAN is hhERE!!!!???!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Wizards!!!!!??!!!? RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

4336....oh my stop looking at my page :um:um


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've had 450 views.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

454

yaldi!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

1 000 000!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19.308


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

leonardess said:


> only a thousand? try a couple thou. better yet, post that you're DD.
> 
> will that get me another infraction?


 Another infraction? You're a moderator - moderators are supposed to be infraction-free! I visited your profile just then - two years late, but who's counting? I couldn't see the box with the friends and the last ten visitors and the number of visits though.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

a couple here and there


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19,341 :lol


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

1,236.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

3,880


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19,404 :hide


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

0.5, I believe.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

23,164


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

333


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Some


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

not many please visit my page... i have nudes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> This thread is lame.


looks like it's got legs.

(joking, joking....)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

lame, legs..... I was only joking!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

4203


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's okay, you can look at mine anytime.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

who cares about views ? i want all or nothing, either i make a true friend here or i don't care if i have 999999 views. isn't that what is all about ? or am i not getting the point ?


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Mines stuck at 324 since my first week here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

More than before :lol

19,424 (It's like a telethon toteboard :stu :rofl)


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

leonardess said:


> looks like it's got legs.
> 
> (joking, joking....)


Haha. Indeed.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

only 820...


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

238. 238 more than when I first joined


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

278


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

I have had 373, and I am DD's,LOL does that mean more hits now?? And I am blonde,lol Wooohoooo Maybe I should post my actual photo as a profile picture?
To bad I do not know how to do it, cannot seem to get it to go there,lol my blondeness is showing


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> I have had 373, and I am DD's,LOL does that mean more hits now?? And I am blonde,lol Wooohoooo Maybe I should post my actual photo as a profile picture?
> To bad I do not know how to do it, cannot seem to get it to go there,lol my blondeness is showing


Do it 

Click "My Account" in the top right corner, then in the left menu under Settings & Options click "Edit Avatar".

My profile has 1705 views .


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*got it to*

accept a cartoon version made of my photo, but it keeps saying upload failed when I try to upload my original photo, sooo weird....



leave me alone said:


> Do it
> 
> Click "My Account" in the top right corner, then in the left menu under Settings & Options click "Edit Avatar".
> 
> My profile has 1705 views .


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

1229. 

When my view count exceeds my post count my work here is done.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

kiirby said:


> None. I am close to tears.


2622!

:yay


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

afraid2goinpublic said:


> accept a cartoon version made of my photo, but it keeps saying upload failed when I try to upload my original photo, sooo weird....


Ah ok. Maybe the picture exceeds the maximum allowed size. You can always make an album and add the pics to your profile there.

I like the cartoon version of you btw.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

2243


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> 2243


Jesus, in 2 months? Nice to see SAS is just as perverse as ever.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*5261...........*


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

This page has had 1,249 visits

seems a lot but I've been here over a year.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Jesus, in 2 months? Nice to see SAS is just as perverse as ever.


Yeah, that's incredible. :|

Edit: Although, in full disclosure I did take a look at Kels' page tonight to see what the fuss was about


----------



## misterCraig (Nov 19, 2011)

Not to brag or anything, but I've got a massive 40 views.

I know, it's crazy.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Jesus, in 2 months? Nice to see SAS is just as perverse as ever.





Double Indemnity said:


> Yeah, that's incredible. :|
> 
> Edit: Although, in full disclosure I did take a look at Kels' page tonight to see what the fuss was about


Im sorry? I didnt think it was a big deal. Its just my profile? Its not special? Ive talked to lots of people in visitor messages and been on every day, I think thats why. I didnt mean to make others feel bad, I didnt think it was that unusual..


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Im sorry? I didnt think it was a big deal. Its just my profile? Its not special? Ive talked to lots of people in visitor messages and been on every day, I think thats why. I didnt mean to make others feel bad, I didnt think it was that unusual..


kiirby and I are just amazed at how much attention young cute women get on SAS. It's amusing is all.  I'm on here every day too. Lol. Please know that this amusement isn't directed towards you whatsoever.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> Im sorry? I didnt think it was a big deal. Its just my profile? Its not special? Ive talked to lots of people in visitor messages and been on every day, I think thats why. I didnt mean to make others feel bad, I didnt think it was that unusual..


What? No that's not at all what I was implying. It was merely because you used to have a picture of you as your avatar, and, given the nature of the site and those who use it, got a lot of attention from it as a result. I might be wrong, but I get the impression that perusing a girl's profile because of an attractive display picture is entirely normal. Over two thousand views in two months is an obscene amount; that's no reflection on you, it's the user demographic who are at fault.

And you haven't made anyone feel bad! I have it on good authority that every one of my two thousand six hundred and forty nine profile views were met with complete satisfaction.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I guess a deletion is in order...........


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

This page has had *1,632* visits


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This page has had *2,802* visits.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeii!!! am i leading??


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

It doesn't matter


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

326, not bad for being here two months

I hadn't noticed the view count until I saw this thread. lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> It doesn't matter


I tried to like this but the function seems to be turned off. Oh well.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

696 in over 3 years. Man,I must be boring...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

1055, wish those people who visited my page would say hi though >.< I try


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19,650


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

24


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

*15,566* visits


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

23,625


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

19,656


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> 1055, wish those people who visited my page would say hi though >.< I try


I agree with you.  I almost always hi when I visit.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

178


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

*15,882* visits


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*5510*


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

maybe I'm dumb, but my profile doesn't show the total views....is it just me? :sus


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

YAHSAVEmePLEASE said:


> 1272 haha
> 
> bottom right where it says recent visitors :sus


All it says is last 10 visitors and their names:/


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

8 

*slinks away in shame*


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

aw1993 said:


> All it says is last 10 visitors and their names:/


Look below the names of your visitors, it will say "This page has had *(# of visits)* visit".


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

up to 18 woot woot!


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

40


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

24...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

5908


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Who cares?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

0 :haha I'm popular.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

49


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

6028 today


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

6,666! :yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Enough to make me afraid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

20,524


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

134,245,399,382,392,943,939


----------



## elemenohpee (Dec 18, 2011)

10 :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

8603


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

367


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

5,087


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

1,986


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

492


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

807x - not many really,considering how long I've been here,but I guess I was inactive for a lot of that time...


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

This page has had *1,804 *visits.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

188.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

14,326


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

2,120


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1,000,000 as of today.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe like, 75 or something.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Only 646


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

40. :]


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

236, most of them from myself


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

LainToWired said:


> 236, most of them from myself


your own view don't count.

Recent Visitors
The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
blissful+ BrokenStars+ Janniffy+ kesker+ KPolvon+ leonardess+ mezzoforte+ millenniumman75+ Neptunus+ Skip_DJ+
This page has had 17,271 visits


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,099 visits


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't get views... I think I may have disabled it somehow. :con


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

4,135


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

882



IHugZombles said:


> 40. :]


Plus 1.



LainToWired said:


> 236, most of them from myself


Plus 1.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

3,000 something. Not many compared to what some other people have, lol.

I would definitely have to assume the female crowd has a lot more views for obvious reasons.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,108 visits


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

7,204
Holy crap thats a lot. Probably because of all the weird threads I make =P


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,109 visits


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

This page has had 3,155 visits.

That's more than I had thought it would be.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

10202


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

212


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

776


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

Only 531 but I've only been a member for 10 days :-/


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,117 visits


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

217


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

999! 

Will someone please visit my profile now and make it 1,000?


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I bet if I put a picture of an attractive girl in my avatar I'd get 100 - 500 in a matter of a few hours, just from a few posts.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

4600 approximately..


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Blawnka said:


> I bet if I put a picture of an attractive girl in my avatar I'd get 100 - 500 in a matter of a few hours, just from a few posts.


Your profile says male, so it wouldnt work. People can be generally attractive to most, its not something they can control, other peoples interest or positive opinions. This site isnt a competition for attention..... or is it? If so, I'm probably doing it wrong.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Blawnka said:


> I bet if I put a picture of an attractive girl in my avatar I'd get 100 - 500 in a matter of a few hours, just from a few posts.


agreed.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,117 visits

haha hasn't changed


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes! I got 1,000.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

2,480


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

10428 right now!!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

BobtheSaint:1059586696 said:


> Yes! I got 1,000.


yay!


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

A pitiful 14 lol.
Then again I've done very little since arriving here!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,118 visits


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,331 visits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

21,426 :hide

This is post #71,071 too. Fun with numbers :yay


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Just recently cracked 13000.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

matty said:


> Just recently cracked 13000.




I just joined so I only have 35 views so far. :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

334


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

3021


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

1,437


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

3,601


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

12584...whoo hooo..:clap


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

Considering I just joined, I only have 16 XD


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

18


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

went from 3,601 to 3,340 since this morning  odd


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

1,372


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

65~


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Been here 6 months and only 111. Maybe I should change my listed gender to 'Female'. :lol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

4,436


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> 18


Mines 17 :cry :rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Mines 17 :cry :rain


hahah.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

365 in 5 years, lol. Granted, I've taken a few large breaks from the site.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

1004


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

seventeen fifteen


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> 321. Whoa, the numbers line up!


Not anymore!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

752


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Only 163.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha, this is making me feel like more of a loser.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

345


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

3030 o: which really isn't alot compared to others, I've been here ever since 2010


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

*584*


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*12800 today*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

74 *wiggles*


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

100 as of not very long ago, it's interesting how girls get so much more, sort of says something for the males of sas, in a stalkerish way lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Unexist said:


> 100 as of not very long ago, it's interesting how girls get so much more, sort of says something for the males of sas, in a stalkerish way lol


Males have to make the effort, looking at the profile/saying something is part of that.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,391 visits


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

34


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

1367 and proud. 

I rarely view other peoples profiles though. I'm paranoid they think I'm stalking them or something :afr

Hence why I only visit peeps who visit mine, curious as to why they visited ;] or if I accidentally click theirs instead of the thread title, doh!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I rarely view other peoples profiles though. I'm paranoid they think I'm stalking them or something :afr
> 
> Hence why I only visit peeps who visit mine, curious as to why they visited ;] or if I accidentally click theirs instead of the thread title, doh!


I do that too. Sometimes I get curious to check out someone's profile, but I usually resist the temptation. :b


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

42 really _is_ the answer to life, the universe and everything.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

7,273. I get a few quiet visitors per week. Maybe they were curious.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *354* visits


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Twenty-five XD -SUPER FLY IN NO WAY-


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

79~


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Only 20 I have nudie girl pics on my page though :'(


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Only 20 I have nudie girl pics on my page though :'(


*visits*  Lies.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> 21,426 :hide
> 
> This is post #71,071 too. Fun with numbers :yay


Oooh mister popular here 

Mine has 2,802


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

87 xD


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Only 20 I have nudie girl pics on my page though :'(


I had to visit just for that. :clap


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,402 visits


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Tentative said:


> *visits*  Lies.





srschirm said:


> I had to visit just for that. :clap


: D Score it worked

24 views :'( Can everyone go on my page to boost it up every 1,00o's view I'll give that viewer $30 :teeth


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

101~


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

7


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,412 visits


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *380* visits


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

mine has 147


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

roughly 10 per day


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

Ive been stuck at 20 for about a month.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm now at 166, yes!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,502 visits


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

28


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *385* visits


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

This page has had 1,560 visits


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,539 visits


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

558


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

13155 today


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

More if I posted a pic of myself to be associated with.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hardly any at all. I win the most unpopular award.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

464


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *484* visits


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i have a chronic profile viewing problem. sorry if i've made anyone feel like im a stalker. ha.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *507* visits


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

This page has had *819* visits

More!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

40


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *523* visits


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

181.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Only 1. 

And it was from that time when I accidentally viewed my own profile.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

21,462


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

but why would someone care how many views their profile has? just wondering...
i think i have like under 50 visible views.


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

no its says i have 90 views. wow i suck at sas apparently.:b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

5,999


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

over 9000 several years from now.

prove me wrong...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

187


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

363. About 200 came in one day though so I think it must be a glitch... unless someone just can't get enough of my profile.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *568* visits


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

191.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

1692 visits


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

au Lait said:


> Only 1.
> 
> And it was from that time when I accidentally viewed my own profile.


LOL


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

587, getting there! Thanks everyone.  You should say something


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,552 visits


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> Hardly any at all. I win the most unpopular award.


I visited your profile just now, but I think I'm invisible, so... *shrugs*

Congrats on your award, by the way. Maybe you could display your award prominently on your profile, to make the rest of us jealous AND increase your profile count. Maybe Photoshop your Avatar pic holding the award, that'd be awesome! Not that this is a popularity contest or anything. :no

I like your Avatar pic, by the way.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *576* visits


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,557 visits


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

240.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

on 8 :'(


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Not enough. I am deeply hurt.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,557 visits

lol the same


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

1082 views or 7.21 views per day since I joined.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

*posts sexy pics in nudies*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Ventura said:


> *posts sexy pics in nudies*


Inb4 lurkers take you seriously and you get 200 views a day.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> Not enough. I am deeply hurt.


I shall spam-view your page. :yes


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

1757 I think.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tentative said:


> I shall spam-view your page. :yes


Me too. Anyone viewing should contribute to soliloquy's page views to show her the love


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

only a few, and i have shirtless photos on mine as well.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

This page has had *195* visits.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

calmdown said:


> only a few, and i have shirtless photos on mine as well.


liar liar shirt on fire.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Toppington said:


> Inb4 lurkers take you seriously and you get 200 views a day.


:'(

every 1,000's vistor, I'll give $10


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

25800


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :'(
> 
> every 1,000's vistor, I'll give $10


This is true. She also gave me a hollowed out puppy filled with candy ^_^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *630* visits


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

345.. so far.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,574 visits


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

just 3


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

This page has had *0* visits

Even on a social anxiety forum I'm an outcast. :cry


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Aw, if it makes you feel any better...I've visited your page. You can't see me because I'm invisible.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,613 visits


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *731* visits


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

*1,861*


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Can somebody please explain why my page doesn't have this feature?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Tentative said:


> This page has had *0* visits
> 
> Even on a social anxiety forum I'm an outcast. :cry







I don't know why people lie on here to get page views, wtf is this? Ain't no popularity contest.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

MsDaisy said:


> Can somebody please explain why my page doesn't have this feature?


You have had 488 visits


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Rossy said:


> You have had 488 visits


Does it say that on my page under the last 10 visitors? 
I don't see it, but I can see it on other ppls page.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> I don't know why people lie on here to get page views, wtf is this? Ain't no popularity contest.


Wasn't serious with that post, obviously. Come on? 0 views is obviously a lie, especially considering my post count. Someone has to have clicked it at least once by accident. :b Arnie is awesome, though. :lol

I think most people who post that they have little to no views on here, are only kidding.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Tentative said:


> Wasn't serious with that post, obviously. Come on? 0 views is obviously a lie, especially considering my post count. Someone has to have clicked it at least once by accident. :b Arnie is awesome, though. :lol
> 
> I think most people who post that they have little to no views on here, are only kidding.


Its possible no one cares :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you just got ten more views. not that anyone cares. 


sometimes I really do wish people would take this thread in the spirit it was intended - a bit of fun. that's all.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,631 visits


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

8 ;(


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Fiddyleven


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

225.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *745* visits


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I need more views


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Everyone who visits Ventura's page gets a voucher for one free 30 second open mouth kiss from me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anyone who visits Ventura's page gets an open handed slap from me.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aw crap. now we won't be able to discern what is causing the landslide amount of views to Ventura's page. unless, of course, it is the 30 second clip of her plastic skirt getting caught by an extremely healthy breeze.

plastic? i tried rubber. that doesn't really work. recycled newspaper? no. feathers! donated by her many woodland friends.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

260.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *822* visits


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*14228 today..!!! m waiting for 20000*.....


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I just reached 200 whoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

*1,988*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *886* visits


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

wtf cares? :cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *957* visits


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

40


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

14614..today...yeiiiiii


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

308.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am over 22,000 now.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,699 visits


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

316.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

This page has had *5,587* visits


----------



## ForgetMeForever (May 3, 2011)

If you're shy, do you *really* want people viewing your page?

Um, anyone in this thread actually have social anxiety?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

1239


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

325.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ForgetMeForever said:


> If you're shy, do you *really* want people viewing your page?
> 
> Um, anyone in this thread actually have social anxiety?


I think that may be paranoia (which I also have) not anxiety, But I guess you're trying to spot "posers" who aren't really socially inept, but in the end does it matter who's fake or real?

also I have 699 people who visited my page.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *992* visits


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

327.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*10,065*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

341.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

2,501 visits


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

4 trillion


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

This page has had 105 visits. Neat.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

127


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

9,890 (most of them are from the mods stalking me )


----------



## Detox (Apr 6, 2011)

0!

:doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *1,159* visits


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

12.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Too many, go away :wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

0 :'(


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

like 116


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,729 visits


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

344.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

x^2 - 200x - 3924 = 0

Solve for x. :troll


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

x = a crowded Costco?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

27


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you, sir, are a liar and a scholar.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *1,245* visits


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Zero. My page views is as invisible as I am. Its only visible to everyone else :con


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

This page has had 1,505 visits


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

This page has had 2,773 visits


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

500ish


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *1,321* visits


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

3o    look at my page, and I'll post bad stuff bashing mods on my vistor message!


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Ventura said:


> 3o    look at my page, and I'll post bad stuff bashing mods on my vistor message!


I did, I wanted to see some good old fashioned mod bashing. But unfortunately I can't post a message nor see them.  Sniff.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 5,751 visits


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

586 almost to 90 I'm on a role! >.<


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have decided that over 50,000 views is simply not enough! Help me out. I have come back after a brief but very torrid affair with Svenito Suave, scion of the Influenza family, ******* son of Don Influenza, the wealthiest landowner in all of Tenochtitlantitzuecatenochtitlantitlantitlan, a very beautiful country the currency of which is the queso. please soothe my hurt tan by visiting my profile. Gracias!

(I figured if I mentioned a lot of t**s, that would take care of it)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

leonardess said:


> I have decided that over 50,000 views is simply not enough! Help me out. I have come back after a brief but very torrid affair with Svenito Suave, scion of the Influenza family, ******* son of Don Influenza, the wealthiest landowner in all of Tenochtitlantitzuecatenochtitlantitlantitlan, a very beautiful country the currency of which is the queso. please soothe my hurt tan by visiting my profile. Gracias!
> 
> (I figured if I mentioned a lot of t**s, that would take care of it)


your page has to many views D:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

...over 9000.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

1,239

I think my hobby of lurking other profiles helps it grow.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

3,983.

EDIT: Wow.. I just realized this is my 666th post.. I shall never post again....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^hahahaha.......mwahahahahaaa!!!!!


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

0


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I lied.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

1126


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

706


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *5,495* visits


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

4,619


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

55- can someone (or a lot of you) feel pity on me, and check out my awesome page?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *5,589* visits


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

not many......

*3,778*


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

69 :wink


:teeth


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

93 views, yo. Ultra popular.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Guess you'll have to click to find out


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

This page has had 1,701 visits


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *5,750* visits


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

714.
n.n


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

44


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

723~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10,053


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

160, woohoo im popular.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Over 9000!



Actually 77


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *6,264* visits


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

24802


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

This page has had *1,337* visits


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

5,521


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

I bet I beat all of you 

I have a whopping 32 visits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

321kyle said:


> I bet I beat all of you
> 
> I have a whopping 32 visits


35


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

me -> 24,005


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_This page has had *868* visits_


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

67 views


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *11,925* visits


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

156...apparently I'm not very interesting.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I probably have at least 2 views. Does it count when I view my own? Because I think I viewed it.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

0


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

2,996 Come on 3,000!!! >_<


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

YES 3,000 my life is complete :')


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

16500.....


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

30


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *12,078* visits


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

This page has had *19* visits


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't care.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

2,151


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

0? Whoa what the... wow that's so weird, it says I have no page views, you guys should go to my profile to check that out.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Check out my page and see how many I have.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

27529..today


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

11,044


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

627


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

889.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

1308

they all run away as soon as the view it.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *12,337* visits


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

umm, 146 I might be lying though and saying the first number that comes into my head.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

163


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

5,766


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

29


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

915.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*13,185*


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

This page has had *1,241* visits ;Oo


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

313


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

130


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*21,938*.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

enough.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Ooooh. 97.  That's almost 100, if I am remembering kindergarten math correctly. Wowza!


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

929 visits


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i dont know can someone go on my page and quote me and tell me?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


> i dont know can someone go on my page and quote me and tell me?


 This page has had *23,543* visits.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Evo said:


> This page has had *23,543* visits.


Not sure if that is right- someone might need to double check dat....

Confirm ? :teeth


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Only 6,257


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Only 6,257


Only? :sus

2,788 for me.


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

14. What do I win?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

TheDane said:


> 14. What do I win?


A visit from the one and only, FireIsTheCleanser!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> A visit from the one and only, FireIsTheCleanser!!!!!!!!


I'm so honored


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*1740*


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

This page has had *1,666* visits
_SATAN :O_


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

My faovrite number actually
304


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

159 -_-....


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

3,600


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

0.5


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)

mispost im giving myself too much credit *giggles* 3,006 lol


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

11


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

((19 * 143) + (892 * 16)) / 3 - 1184


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm not sure, anyone willing to check for me? xx


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

You'll have to view my profile to find out!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had no idea so I just checked. Almost 8500. Shrug?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_:afr:afr:afrOmg omg omg , it will be 2,666 soon _


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

View my page and find out - oh yaeahhhh.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

*31331 yay.....*

*looking forward to 50k.....whoo hoo*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*16,265  
*


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

7662, and I'd wager, going by feedback, that not one of those views involves someone partially understanding me. I wonder why I have enough hardwired social need to maintain a profile, and lament it.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

odd_one_out said:


> 7662, and I'd wager, going by feedback, that not one of those views involves someone even partially understanding me. I wonder why I have enough hardwired social need to a maintain profile, and lament it.


Yeah I prefer thoughtful PMs to views tbh. It kind of hurts when people view and don't give feedback or try to get in touch with you. I'm constantly changing my 'About me' but doubt people really read that section. :no
But then again I'm in one of those "I-give-a-damn-about-everything" days.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

You support my point, but inadvertently.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah I realize that. I quoted you as a transition to my opinion. Sorry about that :/


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

That's a relief. I was edging closer to the verge of leaving for good.


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh god, I apologize for making you feel even less understood 
Just so you know, I completely got your point! I'll stop being an opportunist and using quotations to speak up my mind. Sorry again.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

1


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This page has had *2,405* visits


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

This page has had 3,915 visits

Come on 4,000 \(^o^)/ wooo!


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

around 800. :/


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

944..


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Doriis said:


> Oh god, I apologize for making you feel even less understood
> Just so you know, I completely got your point!


Yes I know. Thanks. Don't worry about it too much. It helps just to know there's someone here who doesn't want to be unpleasant etc. I can't handle the stress of being here.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

*16,356  
*


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

235 :lol Pitiful.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

*1,744*


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

3,901

Around 2500 of which are from a single person. Oh lawd...



Tyler Bro said:


> around 800. :/


":/"? That's a lot for around only 3 weeks here.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

nice round number, 60


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Toppington said:


> 3,901
> 
> Around 2500 of which are from a single person. Oh lawd...


:b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

This page has had *31,672* visits  yay


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

6,183


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

126! Woooooo!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ hilarious!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

4,000 woooo!!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

911? 

A) an emergency number, so a bad sign and 

b) What on earth would people be looking for on my profile?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Having socil anxiety is no competition contest..... again I'm been drinking a little bit so please excuse my.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Someone has to visit my profile, it ends with a 9, and I don't like numbers that don't end with 0 or 5


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> 4,000 woooo!!


You got the attention you wanted. Now what?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_This page has had *450* visits
whew, it's ok now?_


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

arnie said:


> You got the attention you wanted. Now what?


:/ It's just for fun I'm not looking for attention.....But I'm going to Disney land :b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

258


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

99


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

931


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

367


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

732 o:


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Someone has to visit my profile, it ends with a 9, and I don't like numbers that don't end with 0 or 5


Again...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

951


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

17,060


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

828


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

32282


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't even bother checking, probably around 10 'cuz I'm most obviously a boring, uninteresting cnut etc.
Goddamn, now I have to post a Fight Club reference to make me feel better.

You are not how many views your profile has had.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

27,348


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_This page has had *3,666* visits_

:evil:evil:evil


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _This page has had *3,666* visits_
> 
> :evil:evil:evil


Omg. You're the deeeevviviviviviiiiiilllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Of course I am







_


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

189 views. Half were probably accidental clicks.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Only 12 views in one year, I'm that boring :/


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

258 views in 4 years.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

*999*


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

4,920.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I have 683 page visits, less than half the amount of posts ive made.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

18,186


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

445...


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

145 

WHY DOES NO BODY LOVE ME??

I'm gonna go cry now :cry


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It's been on 8,000 for 33 months.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Whoa, I've finally made it past the 500 mark


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Not enough to make me proud and happy.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

474 

woo...


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

1,627. I tend to stalk other people's profiles, and then they see my name there and come visit mine.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

AfarOff said:


> 145
> 
> WHY DOES NO BODY LOVE ME??
> 
> I'm gonna go cry now :cry


120 of those were me! ...... No, just kidding.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

696


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just recently passed the 1000 mark 
1108 right now. almost 1111 lol


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

43 

#NoFriends


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

1,664 visits since Oct 2010


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

3756


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

18,777


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

355


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

6,047


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

666


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

This page has had 6,602 visits


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

85


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

34.

woot.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

19,041


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_This page has had *6,022* visits
Ah....seems many, but most of them are from one person _


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Haven't bothered to look, probably about 20.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Haven't bothered to look, probably about 20.


_This page has had *122* visits_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


> _This page has had *6,022* visits
> Ah....seems many, but most of them are from one person _


Me :teeth


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh great, more than I expected.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

Evo said:


> Me :teeth


_:teeth hehe , stalker!_


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Whoa, 555


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

128. I'm sure most of them were by accident.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

19,601


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

818, My old area code :clap


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

7,591


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Who want's to know?! and Why!? :sus


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

23



joejoe said:


> I'll just replace my avatar and profile pics with some random myspace internet babe, post in the "post your pic right now" thread, and I'll hit a thousand by tomorrow.


:haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 6,353 visits


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

298


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

50,000


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

4,481 apparently


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

1,162


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_This page has had *7,162* visits_


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *21,125* visits


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

43


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

12..


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 6,427 visits


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

21,395


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I don't know, can someone check for me?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+4608


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

89


----------



## oskie (Oct 9, 2010)

Ummm....36


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Eleventy Sleven.

I know. I was shocked too.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

198. most of them are when i visit my own page. Thanks to the 10 people who recently visited my page!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

rgrwng said:


> 198. most of them are when i visit my own page. Thanks to the 10 people who recently visited my page!


It doesn't count when you visit your own page.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

not as many as everyone else in this thread.

and how come most of my visitors are green? :clap


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i thought it did. how interesting! thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

21,477


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

<------- I bet that's what you're actually saying in that picture. "Eleventy Sssslevin...."



Jollygoggles said:


> Eleventy Sleven.
> 
> I know. I was shocked too.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Twelve Keyz said:


> not as many as everyone else in this thread.
> 
> and how come most of my visitors are green? :clap


I stalk your page a lot for no apparent reason other then I think your cool


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I stalk your page a lot for no apparent reason other then I think your cool


aww :squeeze

haha, I think you're cool too for the record


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

3,318


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Evo said:


> It doesn't count when you visit your own page.


I believe it counts the first time you visit after you log in and that's it until you log off then log on again. :blank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ventura said:


> I don't know, can someone check for me?


Very clever way to up your visit count.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

930


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I believe it counts the first time you visit after you log in and that's it until you log off then log on again. :blank


:con


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

leonardess said:


> <------- I bet that's what you're actually saying in that picture. "Eleventy Sssslevin...."


I was thinking, 'What does she mean? That's a pic of her. Is she mental?' before the penny dropped ha!

Consider yourself +1 viewed.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I believe it counts the first time you visit after you log in and that's it until you log off then log on again. :blank


No, that's false


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

928747002832618293


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

sane as its been since last year


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 6,468 visits


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Made it past 600 the other day.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


> Consider yourself +1 viewed.


as are you.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

94

that's one more than eleventy sleven. Nice.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

9,558


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Haha The numbers the girls rack up compared with the fellas is hilarious.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *21,629* visits


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Evo said:


> This page has had *21,629* visits


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

This page has had *1,035* visits


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder:

No! It's not a popularity contest!! it's meant merely to increase the number on *everyone's* profile!!

No! no one is a charity case! it's meant merely to increase the number on *everyone's* profile!!

Go for it!!!

(I expect my number of views to increase sharply. Please? C'mon. Please?)

didn't work? how about this:

Attention, shoppers - picture of two girls kissing on my profile page - on my profile page, two girls kissing.


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

0


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

This page has had *1,088* visits


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Up to 15 now


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^get outta here wich ya pants on fire.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well this is a fine kiss my ***. where are you people when I need you?

never mind. I shall wait in for the UPS man.


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

1 and ive been here for 2 months


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This page has had *23,612* visits


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

It's an obscure number, you've probably never heard of it.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd rather not know :/


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^523. some were mine.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

183


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

518


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Almost 9k. I'm not convinced that your own views don't count, because I check my profile (to go to my posts) a bunch, but the people viewing my page barely ever changes. :| Maybe someone is repeatedly refreshing on my page.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 6,746 visits


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

519


----------



## MG96 (Jul 31, 2012)

1


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

26 and no friends -_-


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

3.14


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

This page has had *5 *visits


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 6,747 visits


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

4991


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This page has had *1,978* visits


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

My page has only *38* visits.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 6,751 visits


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

48


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

This page has had 6,760 visits


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*13,721*


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I think 0


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ 9 

Pretty good for having joined yesterday!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

*1,184*


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

1,288.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

4242, more than enough.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

298 mehh...


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

1199. I just need 1 more pleeeeeeseeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I just cracked 2,000. I don't think I'll ever get to 3,000 cuz I don't post here as much.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

440


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

42


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

80.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Only 326 but ive only been here like a week so not too bad


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Just 4.  I'm pretty new here, lol.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

almost 2000


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

1,886


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

2,848


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

1


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

2,703


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

156


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30,117 :hide


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

*462* visits


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

30 *cries*


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

There's one unfamiliar name with no posts that views my profile frequently. I'm all paranoid that it's someone i know irl stalking my SAS posts lol.

Idk I'm on my phone but it's like 2000 something... Somehow.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

245.2+


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

0 Wow that's weird. I've been here all this time but I don't have one. I thought I had some but it's not there. I have 0. You guys that's so weird. You should all go to my profile to see how weird it is that I have no profile views. It'll be so weird for you guys but you have to go to my profile to see it.


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

4


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I just looked, I have 4.. Yes!! I just tried sprucing it up. Avatar failure. I try again


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

And a friend!!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

111 said:


> 42


Ahem the ultimate question. Mine has 80


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1,100 exactly


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

30,767 :um


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

heyy 57


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

2,640.

Pretty happy with that number  way more popular than I am irl. Lol.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

26


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

7,103


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

2 and a half











men


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1,121


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

*2,853*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

507 to be precise.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> *2,853*


SHOW OFF!!! :mum lol ^_^

1021  come on ppl!! check out my firey profie :lol


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

ROFLMFAO

I've only had 41. :lol


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

61. Figures: i am new, and not female :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

2,036


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

115, i'm not a girl.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

30,338 - I'm not either.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

over 9000


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

This page has had 1,334 visits.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

1,368


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

19,788

I need to get to 20,000 already. Just to break even.

ETA: This number is also directly correlated to how little of a life I have.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Barette said:


> 19,788
> 
> I need to get to 20,000 already. Just to break even.
> 
> ETA: This number is also directly correlated to how little of a life I have.


Put breasts in your avatar you'll probably reach that goal by this time tomorrow :lol


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

115


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Put breasts in your avatar you'll probably reach that goal by this time tomorrow :lol


For real, I do. I figure Frank Sinatra feeding Lana Turner a popsicle is good for a little while right now, though. I might need to resort to Bette Page or Jayne Mansfield, again. Oh, or Anita Ekberg, she's always good for the breastesses.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

11,068


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

How is it that some people have so many views!?

I'm sitting pretty at 90.


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

i have 27 :sigh


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

12


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I bought mine off ebay.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

13,299 go check if u dont believe me... mwahah pro way to get more profile views >: D :rofl


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

1,368


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

1,342


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

6,354


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> 6,354


Holy Necro Batman!


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

about 16,000


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

like 40


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

You got a marriage proposal? You getting married?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Holy Necro Batman!


Take a look at the friend count. Almost 1200. I give props for that.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

20 265


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

:um seems like people are using this as some kind of validation this is something i see on facebook when someone takes a selfie :roll, why do people need more views on their profile i guess it helps make new friends


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

natsumeri said:


> :um seems like people are using this as some kind of validation this is something i see on facebook when someone takes a selfie :roll, why do people need more views on their profile i guess it helps make new friends


In some instances, I can definitely see your point.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

1,150. Had that for at least 3 months now lol.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

meandernorth said:


> Take a look at the friend count. Almost 1200. I give props for that.


Lol I read the first page or so, and then realized I haven't seen anybody on there on here before. I actually discourage views on my profile I guess since the new switch it just doesn't look right and apparently they aren't willing to fix it to allow black backgrounds again.


----------

